# Voltage problem with X1950XTX and my using profile.



## GreenMamba (Aug 3, 2007)

Hallo,

its my first time here and i hope my english is not so bad. 

I use ATI tool a long time and it runs always perfect since 2 years. 

Now i using it with my sapphire X1950XTX. 

I oc the card on GPU 720 Mhz and RAM 2160 (1080)Mhz. It runs stable. To make it more stable i give little bit more voltage to the GPU. It runs now on 1.45 V. Tested on BF2 - 2 hours and 3 D Mark 2006 without any problems.

So i make me a profile called "oc 1". The oc voltages i also saved to the same profile.

In the start up menue i saved to load the profile at startup with registry key.

Well done. When Xp prof. starts up, ati tool is loading the profile with the right gpu and memory speed but without the voltages i saved to the same profile. 

I must do it always manually after that.

Can you tell me, why ati tool don t load the voltages in that profile? IS used the latest 27 beta.

Thx and greetings from germany.

GreenMamba


----------



## Wile E (Aug 3, 2007)

GreenMamba said:


> Hallo,
> 
> its my first time here and i hope my english is not so bad.
> 
> ...


We are all having that problem. It is a known bug. I'm fairly certain W1zzard is working on a fix.


----------



## DOM (Aug 3, 2007)

GreenMamba said:


> Xp prof.



Use 0.26 works better on XP 
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/436/ATITool_0.26.html


----------



## GreenMamba (Aug 5, 2007)

*Question*

Is it better to use the ATI Tool by oc without the CCC from AMD ATI?

Greets


----------



## DOM (Aug 5, 2007)

I have both running AtiTool & CCC never had any problems


----------

